# Ronnie Smith Seminar



## keny glasscock (Jan 20, 2009)

Ronnie Smith will hold a seminar in Utah May 21-23. This will be an excellent chance for the new bird dog owner to learn the skills necessary to train thier hunting dog in a well thought out, tried and true method. If you think it's something that might benefit your little bird chasin', point blowing, retrieve snubbing bird dog let me know and I'll give you all the details. 801-918-7451 or [email protected]rrowgundogs.com


----------

